# Timer en modo astable y monoestable



## Richard209 (Jun 20, 2008)

Buenas. He aquí mi duda:
Quiero hacer un circuito simple para que un led se apague y se prenda por 10 segundos. Para que se apague y se prenda ya sé que hay que hacer un circuito con un timer en modo astable; pero ¿Para que se prenda y se apague solo por 10 segundos? Supongo que tengo que hacer que otro timer funcione en modo monoestable. Pero no sé si este timer en modo monoestable lo tengo que conectar de alguna forma al primer circuito, o si tengo que hacer otro circuito por separado.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 20, 2008)

Hola.
Sólo tienes que hacer un monoestable, y cada vez excites la pata 2 (trigger), el LED se encenderá durante el tiempo elegido y después se apaga permaneciendo así hasta que sea excitado nuevamente.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Richard209 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hola elaficionado.
Entiendo lo que me dices, cuando excite la pata 2 en el circuito monoestable, el led se va a prender por un tiempo determinado(en mi caso son 10 segundos). Pero mi duda es cómo hacer que durante ese tiempo el led se prenda y se apague.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 20, 2008)

Hola.
Conecta la pata 3 a una resistencia en serie con el LED y el cátodo del LED a tierra.
También puedes excitar la resistencia de la base de un transistor (NPN) cuyo colector excita al LED en serie con una resistencia, con la resistencia conectada al Vcc. Por supuesto el emisor va a tierra.
No sé si esa es tu duda.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Jun 20, 2008)

Creo que lo que buscas es un destellador que funciones por 10 segundos y se apague,para ellos se necesitan dos circuitos 555 uno pra oscilar los leds poniendo un led en serie con una resistencia de mas o menos 1k (puede ser menos) en la pata 3,con esto y en configuración astable el led oscilará prendiendo y apagando el led,por otro lado hay que diseñar un astable de 10 segundos,un condensador de 50 o 100 microfaradios y un potenciometro de 100 k y varios ensayos pueden cuadra este tiempo,el secreto es que la salida de este timer monostable al cual se le pone tambien un led para monitorear su funcionamiento se le pone a la pata 4 del astable oscilador ,
Con esto al disparar el monostable poniendo atierra su pata 2 este habiltará al segundo timer que oscila el tiempo en que el monostable esté en ON ,al termimar su tiempo y caer la salida de la pata 3 a tierra la pata 4 del astable se va a tierra y el destellador se apaga


----------



## eLBARDOS (Jun 21, 2008)

Hola! 

Me parece con un circuito 555 es mas que suficiente para hacer lo que quieres. Te adjunto  el circuito para que lo analalises. El circuito funciona que al darle un pulso al sw1 este exitara el pin 2 de ic activando su salida 3 (el led se enciende) enclavandolo hasta que el capacitor se desacargue.  Su tiempo se lo puedes dar, modificando el capacitor C1 te dara el tiempo que quieras. mayor capacitancia mas tiempo viceversa...Bueno cualquier dudas que tengas aqui estamos para ayudarnos!


----------



## sangreaztk (Ago 9, 2008)

Del circuito que presento "eLBARDOS" para conseguir el tiempo deseado se usa la siguiente ecuación:

t = 1.11 (VR1+R2) * C1

t es el tiempo deseado en segundos
Los valores de las resistencias están en ohms
El valor del capacitor en uF

Lo que se hace comúnmente es proponer el valor del capacitor y calcular tu resistencia, R2 es un resistor de protección, con un valor de unos cuantos ohms (tal vez 330) y el pot debe ser de un poco mas del valor calculado de resistencia por la diferencia que hay entre lo esperado teóricamente y lo obtenido en la practica.

Acerca de lo que pedías al principio yo ocuparía leds de los que parpadean y lo conectaría a la salida del monoestable.

Hasta luego bros and sisters!

Observación: trata de pedir las cosas mas amablemente, "Necesito un monoestable para 20 s, es urgente" me suena como una orden, de perdis utiliza la frase "por favor"


----------



## Manuel51 (Sep 14, 2012)

También se puede hacer con un 4093.


Saludos


----------

